# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Ягьи ради Ягьи. Ориентир Бхагавад-Гиты.

## Иван Иванов

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху,

В Бхагавад-Гите глава 3 тексты 11 и 12 Шри Кришна говорит о том, что следует совершать ягьи, однако плоды которые получают живые существа от Господа Вишну ( удовлетворённого ) через (по средствам) полубогов следует правильно использовать. 

Если живые существа не будут их жертвовать полубогам, то будут за это наказаны. При этом Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, что нужно правильно использовать плоды, получаемые от жертвоприношений.

Можно привести хоть один пример? Любой даже самый примитивный того как такого рода схема реализуется на практике?

Мне еще крайне необходимо понять такой момент:
Бхагавад-Гита ориентирована далеко не на сентиментального Шудру. Это очень сложная и глубоко философская наука. 

Скажите на кого изначально ориентировался автор Шри Бхагавад-Гиты? На какой класс живых существ?

Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> В Бхагавад-Гите глава 3 тексты 11 и 12 Шри Кришна говорит о том, что следует совершать ягьи, однако плоды которые получают живые существа от Господа Вишну ( удовлетворённого ) через (по средствам) полубогов следует правильно использовать. 
> Если живые существа не будут их жертвовать полубогам, то будут за это наказаны. При этом Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, что нужно правильно использовать плоды, получаемые от жертвоприношений. Можно привести хоть один пример? Любой даже самый примитивный того как такого рода схема реализуется на практике?


Вы не совсем правильно поняли смысл этих стихов. Жертвоприношения (Вишну или полубогам) совершаются людьми в знак благодарности за то, что Вишну дал через полубогов. То есть, под дарами полубогов подразумеваются овощи, фрукты, зерно и т.д., т.к. это все растет благодаря гармонии стихий, обеспечиваемой полубогами. То есть, эти дары природы (читай "полубогов") и нужно просто предлагать им (хотя лучше предлагать их Вишну). Вот и все. Больше ничего не нужно.




> Мне еще крайне необходимо понять такой момент:
> Бхагавад-Гита ориентирована далеко не на сентиментального Шудру. Это очень сложная и глубоко философская наука. 
> Скажите на кого изначально ориентировался автор Шри Бхагавад-Гиты? На какой класс живых существ?


В ведическом обществе шастры изучали три класса дваждырожденных: брахманы, кшатрии и вайшйи. Эти три класса людей получали посвящение в Гаятри мантру и багодаря повторению Гаятри-мантры им открывалось значение шастр в процессе их изучения. Шудры не особенно склонны к изучению философии и чаще всего не совсем правильно ее понимают. Возникает вопрос: зачем людям в Кали-югу дают шастры, которые они практически не могут правильно понять? Ответ очень прост: в Кали-югу распространяется воспевание маха-мантры Харе Кришна, которая включает в себя все ведические мантры. Если человек смиренно и почтительно воспевает Харе Кришна, смысл писаний постепенно открывается ему, независимо от варны. Без повторения Харе Кришна шастры останутся тайной за семью печатями. Таков путь постижения Вед: чтобы их понять, нужен ключ - мантра, мантру нужно получить от гуру. Таким образом, Кришна все так сделал, что без гуру знание останется закрытым, даже если человек купил книгу и пытается ее читать. Но Шрила Прабхупада сделал все гениально: он снабдил слова Кришны вполне ясными комметариями учителя. Таким образом, человек сам того не осознавая, читает комментарии учителя - Шрилы Прабхупады и смысл стихов начинает открываться ему. И так же Шрила Прабхупада довольно часто в комментариях дает полный текст Маха-мантры, чтобы читатель невольно прочитывал ее. Именно благодаря этому к нам приходит понимание шастр.

----------


## Иван Иванов

Спасибо что-то понимать стал.

----------

